# Detroit raves,cons,meets



## xBROx (Jul 14, 2010)

I need to know if there are any events going on in MI. If so PM me or idk


----------



## WolfTailz (Jul 14, 2010)

www.michiganfurs.com

that site has a place for all michigan furmeets to be posted. Plenty around the area.


----------



## xBROx (Jul 14, 2010)

ty tailz


----------



## WolfTailz (Jul 14, 2010)

no problem.


----------

